# first cichlid what should i get?



## ko1featherweigh (Feb 28, 2005)

im planing to start raiseing cichlid i know im going to get 2 breedping pairs on cons iono y but i just love cons but i was wondering what else ive looked in to african cichlid and mixing a bunch together in a 55 (55 is all i got larger tank gots to go to my rbp) so what aould u guys recomend?FYI i tend to like the more agressive type...


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

You could try jewel cichlids,thier quite easy to breed,colourful and also can be aggressive.but they can be hard to identify from male to female as they roughly have the same colour,apart from males colours are more intense.
click link below to see pic of jewel......


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

maybe try an oscar, there pretty aggressive, but not one of the meaner cichlids.


----------



## ko1featherweigh (Feb 28, 2005)

i realy like that jewl how lager do they grow? i dont have any thing larger then a 55 right now but i realy like the fish

oscars i thnk they r realy cool fish and pritty smat fish to but don have the space for it to be happy


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

ko1featherweigh said:


> i realy like that jewl how lager do they grow? i dont have any thing larger then a 55 right now but i realy like the fish
> 
> oscars i thnk they r realy cool fish and pritty smat fish to but don have the space for it to be happy
> [snapback]1028716[/snapback]​


ya, aslong as you get them small, you can keep them in your 55 gal for a while, atleast until there about 6 or 7" IMO, any bigger than that you will need atleast a 75gal


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Order a pair of Neetroplus Nematopus from Jeff Rapps.... They're small and ounce for ounce the most aggressive central american cichlid you can buy. Check them out at www.tangledupincichlids.com


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Blue acaras- not the most aggrssive fish but they are really pretty, and easy to breed.
Jack Dempseys- quite aggresive, pretty, but dont know if they cvould fit in a 55.
Rainbow cichlids-pretty, not really aggresive but when they breed they can be, and easy to breed.
Green terror- aggresive and pretty. dont know if a 55 would be ok though.
A pair of venustrus- african fish, quite aggressive, get about 9 inch i think and nice colours.
Frontosa- another african fish, very colourful and a nice sized fish.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Green Terrors are awesome, I like mine when he's not being moody but he's been alot more skittish than he was before I moved the tank to my new house.

Texas cichlids are also very attractive, interesting and won't outgrow that tank by any means. I rescued one from a tank of 20 piranhas that it was kicking the sh*t out of, and it completely moved every speck of gravel to one side of the tank and built a plateau he sat upon.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> Green Terrors are awesome, I like mine when he's not being moody but he's been alot more skittish than he was before I moved the tank to my new house.
> 
> Texas cichlids are also very attractive, interesting and won't outgrow that tank by any means. I rescued one from a tank of 20 piranhas that it was kicking the sh*t out of, and it completely moved every speck of gravel to one side of the tank and built a plateau he sat upon.
> [snapback]1028948[/snapback]​


Texas cichlids are great and one alone could live in a 55 for quite awhile if not it's whole life. If you have acess a carpinte cichlid is also a good option,very similar in temprement and size but a little more colorful than a texas in my experience.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

ko1featherweigh said:


> i realy like that jewl how lager do they grow? i dont have any thing larger then a 55 right now but i realy like the fish
> 
> [snapback]1028716[/snapback]​


jewel cichlids grow around 5'' or 6''


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

I've never owned a cichlid but i've heard that flowerhorn and red devil are pretty agressive right ? I'm gonna buy one of these very soon, but i hesitate between an oscar too


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

yeah, jewels grow to 6" max. at breeding time they are SUPER aggressive. i've bred them in a 55, not particularly difficult, its just anything that goes in the tank gets severely beat up. heh. i'd start with 6 jewels, wait it out for like a year, then whatever pairs off, keep the best looking pair, sell the other 4 fish, and breed those 2 in the 55. jack dempseys get way too big for a 55, they can grow to 15" in home aquaria. ever thought about stingrays...they're pretty aggressive...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

man there are so many possiblities is crazy


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

> jack dempseys get way too big for a 55, they can grow to 15" in home aquaria. ever thought about stingrays...they're pretty


Dempseys dont get 15'' i heard it was more like 8-10''

And rays are a no go, they will get to big


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

If you can get rare/semi-rare cichlids in your area I would try something like a zaliosus, grammode, istlanum, or even something like a motaguense


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

jack dempseys most definately get 15", my friend has 2 in his 187 aggressive tank. i'll get pics for you.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Sure there dempseys? all the sites iv visited say around the size i stated

http://www.aquariacentral.com/species/db.c...&view_records=1

http://badmanstropicalfish.com/profiles/profile29.html

http://kingsoftheaquarium.com/jackdempsey.htm

http://www.thetropicaltank.co.uk/Fishindx/jackdemp.htm

all say around the 8-10'' mark


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I was just at my fave LPS for a job interview (got it btw!) and was looking at the jewel cichlids they have. Oh christ were they NICE ones. There was a male and he was insanely colourful. They're tiny lil' buggers at the moment too... Maybe 2" max, probably smaller. If I wasn't devoting my 55 gallon toa gsp I would definitely go for these... The male was a mean little bastard too. Apparently he was responsible for offing one of the other fish already.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Get a Black Nasty.


----------



## ko1featherweigh (Feb 28, 2005)

reading the replys and looking up some of the fish i have picked a few that catch my eye:Jewel. Frontosas, istlanum, motaguense, and Jack Dempseys <its almost all the fish listed above but thats why i want a cichlid they all look so cool


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> jack dempseys most definately get 15", my friend has 2 in his 187 aggressive tank. i'll get pics for you.
> [snapback]1029378[/snapback]​


jds can get that big, ive heard up to 18" for males



scrappydoo said:


> Get a Black Nasty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










those things are f'n scary, do you got one?



ko1featherweigh said:


> reading the replys and looking up some of the fish i have picked a few that catch my eye:Jewel. Frontosas, istlanum, motaguense, and Jack Dempseys <its almost all the fish listed above but thats why i want a cichlid they all look so cool
> [snapback]1030072[/snapback]​


from ur tank and the fact u wanna breed i would recommend 12 jewels or 12 convicts


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

Get an african five spot jewel (Hemichromis Elongatus) one bad little fish gets 7 inches and takes no prisoners


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

spec-v said:


> Get an african five spot jewel (Hemichromis Elongatus) one bad little fish gets 7 inches and takes no prisoners
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ive seen those, they are really cool looking!!!can i see a pic of yours?


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Tibs said:


> those things are f'n scary, do you got one?
> 
> [snapback]1030342[/snapback]​


I wish man. It's definitly a fish I will own eventually.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

scrappydoo said:


> Tibs said:
> 
> 
> > those things are f'n scary, do you got one?
> ...


yeah those things are mean looking, sends a chill up my spine







. but i think you agree there not sumfin for a 55


----------



## Jason_s (Jan 30, 2004)

ko1featherweigh said:


> reading the replys and looking up some of the fish i have picked a few that catch my eye:Jewel. Frontosas, istlanum, motaguense, and Jack Dempseys <its almost all the fish listed above but thats why i want a cichlid they all look so cool
> [snapback]1030072[/snapback]​


frontosas and motaguense will eventually need a larger tank than a 55 and imo so would istlanum if you want to try a pair. you could probably keep 1 istlanum in a 55 though it will look a bit cramped at full size. another option you might consider is the Salvini. these guys are cool and males should max out around 8" or so but might be capable of getting a little bigger. you should be easily able to keep a pair in a 55.









if I ever see a Jack dempsey that's 18", I'll fly to where ever you live (Tibs) and personally pay for a 125 gallon setup for you.







I have to see the fish in person though...no photoshopped pics.







oh, and 12 jewels or 12 convicts are just bit much (ok a lot much) for a 55.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

yeah, i'd say start off with 6-8 jewels and let two pair off, believe me, you dont want any other fish in there.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Jason_s said:


> ko1featherweigh said:
> 
> 
> > reading the replys and looking up some of the fish i have picked a few that catch my eye:Jewel. Frontosas, istlanum, motaguense, and Jack Dempseys <its almost all the fish listed above but thats why i want a cichlid they all look so cool
> ...


um ok then lol id love a 125, id get a fahaka puffer :laugh: . i seem to remeber that males CAN get up to 18" but i wasnt sure. and yes if he wants to breed, then id do like 3 convict or 3 jewels, but if he wants to juss like keep the fish and not worring bout breeding 12 of those would be ok, i would get less (8) and add more other species of fish.

ok i dunno if these are violations to "the rules" but here is what ID get for that 55 and never owning a cichlid

6 convicts

3 firemouths

1 salavani

thats what id do for a 55 wit a central american cichlid setup


----------



## Jason_s (Jan 30, 2004)

> thats what id do for a 55 wit a central american cichlid setup


and unfortunately, just like the rest of your setups that wouldn't work long-term. it might be fine for say 6 months, maybe even a year. but in a years time those convicts will be in the 3-4" range and will start wanting more and more of the tank. eventually one dominant convict pair will decide they'd like the whole tank to themselves and start slaughtering the rest of their tankmates.











> and yes if he wants to breed, then id do like 3 convict or 3 jewels, but if he wants to juss like keep the fish and not worring bout breeding 12 of those would be ok


ok, this makes the least amount of sense of anything I've read in in the last week. if he wants to breed then get 3 of each, but if he's not worried about it get 12 of each.







wouldn't it stand to reason that if he got 12 of each he'd eventually wind up with at the very least 1 breeding pair though there would probably wind up being more like 3-5 breeding pairs. in only a 55 gallon tank these breeding pairs would start fighting over territory to spawn in and there's just not enough room for that many pairs so many fish would stat dying...quickly.











> um ok then lol id love a 125, id get a fahaka puffer


I'm happy to tell you that this is the first setup you've proposed that would actually work.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

If you can find one, get a Bleekeri.









Paratilapia Bleekeri are really nice cichlids......


----------



## ko1featherweigh (Feb 28, 2005)

ive decided to start off with 2 pairs of convicts some jewels(different tank ) and then later on a Frontosas then after that ill probly go cichlid crazy and then want ever one i see


----------



## Jason_s (Jan 30, 2004)

just be warned that male Frontosas can get to 15" and frontosas in general do best in colonies with a ratio of 1 male to 2-4 females.







a 125-180 gallon is best for a nice frontosa colony.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Jason_s said:


> > thats what id do for a 55 wit a central american cichlid setup
> 
> 
> and unfortunately, just like the rest of your setups that wouldn't work long-term. it might be fine for say 6 months, maybe even a year. but in a years time those convicts will be in the 3-4" range and will start wanting more and more of the tank. eventually one dominant convict pair will decide they'd like the whole tank to themselves and start slaughtering the rest of their tankmates.
> ...


in ur first reply that might be a lil overstock but hell convicts are 35cents for the 1" ones and 75 cents for 2", i dont think that would be much of a problem to lose some

i dont see what is so stupid bout the second one, if hes wants to breed and raise fish, u want less. if ur not worried bout breeding or having the eggs gettin eating, he can have more

in the third one i dunno what to say, except for a noob wit under 100 posts u seem to have a helluva opinion











GoJamieGo said:


> If you can find one, get a Bleekeri.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol those look like sunfish :rasp:


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Tibs said:


> in the third one i dunno what to say, except for a noob wit under 100 posts u seem to have a helluva opinion
> [snapback]1031499[/snapback]​


Just because someone has a low post count doesn't make them a 'noob'. Maybe to the site, but not to the hobby. Be careful who you call on this.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Mettle said:


> Tibs said:
> 
> 
> > in the third one i dunno what to say, except for a noob wit under 100 posts u seem to have a helluva opinion
> ...


yeah i know, i shouldnt be so hard on em. but generally people under 300 posts are here to ask q's, not to dis other ppl


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Tibs said:


> GoJamieGo said:
> 
> 
> > If you can find one, get a Bleekeri.
> ...


you obviously havent seen a bleekeri or a polleni in person have you... The body shape is the same, but the colors on the bleekeri are phenominal. A pitch black body with white/blue specks.... fuckin b-e-a-utiful

And I cannot beleive that you called jason a noob









He knows much more about cichlids than you probly ever will. He has probly kept more than 20x as many species as you have, and he actaully keeps his fish in great conditions... unlike you









So just becuase you have more posts than someone doesnt mean that you know more about cichlids, or, any fish in general than them


----------



## Jason_s (Jan 30, 2004)

and the sad thing is that right now you have the opportunity to learn so much. The best thing you can do right now is do as much reading as you possibly can. Learn about the species you currently have and why they need the large tanks that they do. Also, it would be great if you would stop giving out poor advice. You can't possibly tell someone how many fish they could keep in their 75 gallon tank if you've never seen a tank that size.







Read about your fish and others that interest you. Ask all the questions you can because this is how you learn. But please, don't try to help others because you just don't have the experience at this stage as a hobbyist to do so. Hell, I think it was well over a year after I bought my first fish before I ever tried to help anyone else. I spent that first year trying to make sure I could keep my own fish alive and healthy.

ps. Yes, I am new to posting here on Piranha-Fury but I've been keeping mostly New World cichlids for many years now and I've spent countless hours researching them both on the 'net and in books. Special thanks to Mettle and Lemmy


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

get a midas or flower horn maybe a jag they are all nice


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Jason_s said:


> and the sad thing is that right now you have the opportunity to learn so much.  The best thing you can do right now is do as much reading as you possibly can. Learn about the species you currently have and why they need the large tanks that they do. Also, it would be great if you would stop giving out poor advice. You can't possibly tell someone how many fish they could keep in their 75 gallon tank if you've never seen a tank that size.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes, sorry i called you a noob, i have realized by now that you are a very experience cichlid keeper.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

ko1featherweigh said:


> ive decided to start off with 2 pairs of convicts some jewels(different tank ) and then later on a Frontosas then after that ill probly go cichlid crazy and then want ever one i see
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im glad you took my advice as jewl cichlids are great fish,you will not be disapointed.


----------

